# "Chello": Langsamer Zugang - Daten darüber



## Mark (18. März 2004)

Hallo Ihr Lieben!

Kenne mich mit Internetzugängen, Netzwerken etc. überhaupt nicht aus, deshalb verzeihe man mir bitte a) eine evtl. Positionierung im falschen Forum und b) eine erfolglose Suche aufgrund fehlender "Stichworte"...

Gehe per *Chello Wien*, also per Kabelanschluß, ins Web. Chello ist in Wien als "furchtbar lahm" verschrien, bisher blieb ich davon aber verschont. Nun bin aber anscheinend auch ich "dran", und da ich weiß, daß die Hotline Chello's sehr "dumm" und um keiner Ausrede verlegen ist, würde ich mich gerne "vorbereiten".
*Welche Gründe für einen langsamen Internet-Zugang kann es geben und wie bzw. mit welcher Software kann ich diese überprüfen?*
Gehe davon aus, daß der "Fehler" nicht auf "meiner Seite" liegt, da die geringe Geschwindigkeit ohne Änderungen meinerseits eintrat, dennoch: *Wie bzw. mit welchen "Daten" kann ich das prüfen bzw. "beweisen".*

Ich hoffe das sind keine "anmaßenden" Fragen, die sich nur DinA4-Seiten-weise klären lassen. Aber vielleicht gibt es ja ein "Deshalb-ist-chello-so-lahm"-Tool 

Vielen Dank schoneimal für Eure Hilfe,
Liebe Grüße,
Pinky.


----------



## Erpel (18. März 2004)

Schnapp dir nen Webserver mit ausreichender Geschwindigkeit und lad ne Datei runter. Dann kannst du bei eigentlich allen Browsern die Geschwindigkeit ablesen.


----------



## Mark (18. März 2004)

Hi!

...aber da fehlt mir doch die "Vergleichsmöglichkeit"  
Vorallem möchte ich ja wissen, wo Chello "Schwierigkeiten" macht, daß der Download so langsam ist. (sonst höre ich eh nur, es liegt am "fremden" Server).
Hatte mehr an eine Lösung, ähnlich "Tracert" gedacht, wo ich sehen kann, ob irgendetwas in der "Verbindung" bremmst (unter dem Motto: bis zu Chello ist es lahm, dahinter rasend schnell  ), aber mit den ms-Angaben kann ich nicht viel anfangen, da mir da ebenfalls die Vergleichswerte fehlen...

//Edit: Ups, da fällt mir auf, total vergessen: WinXP hab ich.


----------

